# Iron will and day six broadheads



## devolve (Sep 2, 2019)

I have both in non vented 200gr
It’s amazing how sharp they are out of the package. They will pop hair, after 4 shots into foam the iron will still pops hair and the day six still shaves. 
They spin true and fly great. It’s was a leap buying them because of the price. But as long as you don’t loose them they have a lifetime warranty. Replacement blades are affordable if you are sharpening challenged like myself. 
They both are made of a different tool steel, much harder than other heads. 
I know a guy that shot a bear with an iron will during testing and it broke a rib went through the bear and broke a leg bone and into the ground. It would still shave after all that. 
Pretty crazy how an edge can hold up like that. 
And the iron will come in a wooden box lol


----------

